# 02/24/2021 - Dynamite Discussion | *The Fenix vs Lance Archer Main Event Edition



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I must have missed this part, but what is the Revolution ladder match all about? Plz don't tell me it's another match where the winner will get a title shot.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Klitschko said:


> I must have missed this part, but what is the Revolution ladder match all about? Plz don't tell me it's another match where the winner will get a title shot.


6 way ladder match winner gets Darby.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Man I actually liked Avalon and Cutlers Dark/BTE feud but him vs Hager is real dumb



Klitschko said:


> I must have missed this part, but what is the Revolution ladder match all about? Plz don't tell me it's another match where the winner will get a title shot.


Bad news homie


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey, Archer vs. Fenix is a worthy main event.

The rest of the card looks like a snoozefest though. Team Taz vs. the Blonds has potential but the Blonds aren't enough of a threat yet to make it particularly exciting.

This was taped last week so I guess some guys were unavailable due to weather (same reason Madi Wrenkowski replaced Anna Jay in the tournament).

I'm hoping Archer vs. Fenix is a showstealer, it will need to be looking at the card. But there will be a women's tournament match which could be good, depending on who is in it.

Hager vs. Cutler and Mox vs. Discount Dolph have squashes written all over them, which hopefully means they've taped some good promos/vignettes to fill time.

IMO, they should run Luchasaurus vs. Cash Wheeler to follow up on Dax vs. Jungle Boy and have the dinosaur win before FTR beat the Jurassics in the tag match. That way it shows FTR have vulnerabilities in singles, but are an elite tag team.

This is the weakest Dynamite lineup since the one with Cody vs. Avalon. Hopefully Archer vs. Fenix is the main event to keep the run of good mains going.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing Sting and Darby make the save for Varsity Blondes mostly because Griff has a great Stinger Splash and if Darby is Crow Sting protege, Griff could be Surfer Sting protege. 

I don't hate Hager vs Cutler given it was at least set up last week and I expect Hager will win here with his finisher, with Cutler getting the rub by just being more competitive than it should be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really weak lineup this week. Bunch of squash matches essentially. Hopefully we get a lot of good segments and promos though. Archer vs Fenix should be great.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Hey, Archer vs. Fenix is a worthy main event.
> 
> The rest of the card looks like a snoozefest though. Team Taz vs. the Blonds has potential but the Blonds aren't enough of a threat yet to make it particularly exciting.
> 
> ...


Not that i am complaining, but what happened to Swole? Why was a jobber the replacement and not Swole or Penélope or even Kylinn King?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Not that i am complaining, but what happened to Swole? Why was a jobber the replacement and not Swole or Penélope or even Kylinn King?


I think she missed the last set of tapings. Brandi posted a photo of all African American AEW talent for Black History Month and Swole was absent and Brandi mentioned about travel issues not allowing everybody to be there.

Edit - Here is the tweet -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363897800900149250


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fenix vs. Archer and Starks/Cage vs. Varsity Blonds are the highlights of the matches.

First one doesn't need any reason as to why. It involves Ray Fenix. Second one I am looking forward to as I quite like the duo of Pillman and Garrison - think they work really well together and both have a bright future. 

The other matches are nothing but ranking pushers.

Interested to see what else they have on the show in the way of storyline progression and development - They are on a bit of a role with Dynamite lately so hopefully they can keep that going with a good show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would say Fenix vs. Archer is good enough to be in the main event, especially since both guys have been involved in the Omega/Mox storyline for the past few weeks. I'm expecting a super fun clash of styles here with Archer winning.

Cutler vs. Hager will be fine if it's done the same way OC vs. Luther was done last week.

Team Taz vs. Varsity Blondes will be a fine semi squash to make Team Taz look good going into Revolution. Probably see shenanigans with Sting and Darby getting the upper hand after being on the defensive for 2 weeks.

Mox vs. Dolph Lite will go the same way the PAC match did with Mox killing him and probably cutting a good promo afterwards.

And Hangman vs. Kassidy I'm sure will be a solid little match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Kingston costs Archer this week and Archer will cost Kingston when he has a qualifier. You sort of have to have Fenix in the ladder match. This would set up Archer vs Kingston - though probably the program AEW keeps for Dynamite rather than bowing off everything on the PPV and having to start from scratch for television.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

These all look like good TV matches to me! 
I do think Darby should get some more matches as TNT champion soon. He's only had one title defence (vs Jelly) in over a month, what happened to the TV belt getting defended every week?


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Did I miss something but did the already placed wrestlers on the ladder match also had a qualifying match? If not why are Fenix vs Archer having a qualifying match?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks River.

Yeah I'm assuming Archer Fenix gets the main spot this week and I'm assuming Archer wins this. Multiman ladder matches tend to follow a formula. They always have a hoss


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364024679237885957


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364024679237885957


That didn't make Archer look good. It made it look like his feelings were hurt.

It should have went like this. 

Golden boy: gentlemen what's your reaction to this match?

Archer: friend or foe, everybody dies.
Fenix: CIERRO MEUDO

He then slaps Archer, Archer gets a murderous look in his eyes then they brawl


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364024679237885957


Yeah, that's pretty bad. Archer looks friggin massive though, but the verbiage was weak as hell from both. As was then the physicality.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> That didn't make Archer look good. It made it look like his feelings were hurt.
> 
> It should have went like this.
> 
> ...





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, that's pretty bad. Archer looks friggin massive though, but the verbiage was weak as hell from both. As was then the physicality.


Lol yeah that could have been done so much better. Less is more.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Why is Blondes spelt incorrectly?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an awful card.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Why is Blondes spelt incorrectly?


The US like to spell words we created wrong to give them some identity


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Why is Blondes spelt incorrectly?





BuckshotLarry said:


> The US like to spell words we created wrong to give them some identity


Blond is male, blonde is female, so it is being used correctly here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Why is Blondes spelt incorrectly?


I think Blond = masculine and Blonde= feminine?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>





Spoiler: Spoiler



I really hope the spoilers turn out to be false. Only way I would be fine with Nyla winning is if Thunder Rosa screws Britt. Then have Britt screw Rosa against Riho to set up Rosa/Britt II at Revolution.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jeez louise what a bad card wtf.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As I was watching Impact Tony and Tony advertised the card for this episode and I was literally thinking "that doesn't seem like a great card". Sure, ill watch Hangman Page in a match or Britt Baker but there isn't much particularly interesting to me.

I guess lets see how things play out. Maybe it will end up a lot better than advertised.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

9 out of 10 times the bad cards usually are heavy with story development and great segments so hopefully we get the same tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully this card means there is going to be heavier storyline development because this is weaker than usual for sure. Guess we'll see, but at least Archer/Fenix sound amazing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony S interviewing Team Miro, Paul Wight signing + info on the new AEW Dark spin-off added.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Might this hit the 1 mill?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Awful line-up other than Team Taz vs VB and Fenix/Archer.
Dunno what's going on with AEW's line-ups lately, their roster is loaded, bring us the good shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given there is Shaq/Jade vs Cody/Red Velvet next week, along with FTR/Tully vs Jurassic Express/Marko six man booked they need to set up those matches on the go-home show for the Revolution PPV that Sunday. 

I think the Wight announcement tonight will tie into the Shaq/Cody storyline as AEW played off wwe history in the past. Wight as guest commentary or even Wight as an injury replacement for Cody I could see happening.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Might this hit the 1 mill?


No.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> Might this hit the 1 mill?


Unless i'm severely underrating Big Show's popularity. 

I doubt they even get 900k.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Might this hit the 1 mill?


I'm always way too high with my guesses in the ratings thread so I'm gonna just say "No" and leave it at that


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> What an awful card.


this is the case every week. And anytime they have an actual tv worthy card they have to call it a "special"


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dead af at brandon cutler. And somehow this jobber ryan nemeth is a regular now


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Was only gonna watch NXT tonight for the first time since AEW started but the Paul Wight stuff has pulled me back in plus I love me some Hangman and Lance so i'll be flicking between, hoping for some cool vignettes and segments


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Welp having Mox face this jobber for no reason just made me put on NXT first now


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Mox has gotten so flabby

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Everyone who watches but doesnt talk about the show online must be so confused by that Big Show in the corner. Really weird they announced it today but not on the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Everyone who watches but doesnt talk about the show online must be so confused by that Big Show in the corner. Really weird they announced it today but not on the show.


Announcing the stuff on Twitter drives me nuts. And Tony basically said "Oh we signed this big guy. Glad to be working with him again. Well, that is all for now."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*5 minutes. Perfect. That's how you do star vs jobber.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I feel like I've seen this somewhere...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you for not making Mox go 50/50 with Ziggler Jr.!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *5 minutes. Perfect.*


It was even less.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Must be one of Dynamite's shortest openers. Mox cutting one of his badass promos.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Announcing the stuff on Twitter drives me nuts. And Tony basically said "Oh we signed this big guy. Glad to be working with him again. Well, that is all for now."


Well they just couldn't cut Hager vs Cutler. Nor could they cut 3 minutes out of all the matches cumulatively for a promo introducing a relatively famous signing. Because reasons.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I feel like I would be excited by an exploding ring match if it was 1994.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Of course it’s a trap.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Great promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox's comments foreshadow a defeat and break after. Good shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like this is a farewell promo. He's taking a long break after that match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good squash, and excellent promo by Moxley. Strong start to the show.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I can hear jim ross shaking his head at excalibur explaining the death match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I am excited for this match though tbh. I love me some garbage wrestling here and there

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice vídeo package of the rivalry


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kyledriver said:


> I am excited for this match though tbh. I love me some garbage wrestling here and there
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


All the action will be in the ring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

kyledriver said:


> Mox has gotten so flabby
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


He's certainly looking small and soft lately.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ending the segment in the middle of the brawl...😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can they retire the FTW belt already? It honestly served no purpose.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It was an enjoyable first quarter.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Regarding Paul Wight, I’m going to make guesses based on tonight’s show and next:

*Tonight is not live so debuting him on the show would have been blown before it made air.

*The signing would have eventually leaked and some outlets are in the business of legit money so they would have broke it as news.

*Next week is live but it’s all about Shaq, so I imagine that’s where the spotlight would go. Unless they do plan to have them cross paths, then this is negated.

*Is this Dark: Elevation starting this coming Monday? If so, and he’s a part of it, they’d need to let people know.

It’s not ideal but it’s done now. And it’s likely there will be a curiosity ratings bump.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Londonlaw said:


> Regarding Paul Wight, I’m going to make guesses based on tonight’s show and next:
> 
> *Tonight is not live so debuting him on the show would have been blown before tonight.
> 
> ...


It's starting only 15 of March


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god, the Bucks parents was not a one time thing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Are Griff and Pillman Jr under contract yet?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP Uncle Buck


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The sound effects are too loud on the entrances.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Londonlaw said:


> Regarding Paul Wight, I’m going to make guesses based on tonight’s show and next:
> 
> *Tonight is not live so debuting him on the show would have been blown before it made air.
> 
> ...


It's not live 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364743937471238145


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg wtf cage

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

ProjectGargano said:


> It's starting only 15 of March


Ah, thanks for clarifying. I wasn’t sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone just got powerbombed into a steel pole and you go to picture in picture? Idiots.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Someone just got powerbombed into a steel pole and you go to picture in picture? Idiots.*


Their TV formatting and layout is hilarious still poor.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great opener awesome going away promo Moxley.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It's not live
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364743937471238145


Thanks for this, though I knew tonight wasn’t live. I was more trying to offer possible explanations as to why Paul Wight’s signing was announced the way it was, rather than the elaborate set-piece debut many on here are calling for 😊


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Let me guess, Hook going to be involved in yet another kidnapping?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta say that I appreciate that the matches are on Sunday. Can catch both UFC and AEW live


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If they were signing Paul Wight they should have waited a bit before taping the Go Big Show, the advertising writes itself if he was in Cody's spot.



Londonlaw said:


> Next week is live but it’s all about Shaq, so I imagine that’s where the spotlight would go. Unless they do plan to have them cross paths, then this is negated.


If they do I fully expect people to complain about copying WWE.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Griff flew 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I gotta say that I appreciate that the matches are on Sunday. Can catch both UFC and AEW live


I agree, Sunday is much better. Did they ever give a reason though? Is this a one off or are they moving PPVs permanently?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aside from the picture in picture idiocy, match time is good so far.*


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Matches like Moxley vs Nemeth should be more of a norm than an exception.

With respect to Varsity Blondes, there is an established pecking order, and Team Taz should not have needed an advert break or given away a near fall.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, a kidnapping!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Love this ...Sting!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

In the recent weeks it seems the match length has been shortened a bit and I appreciate that 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*4TH KIDNAPPING THIS MONTH!*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

three kidnappings in a month


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

If this was live crowd would be going absolutely insane 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It was nice to see Sting hit his signature moves for the first time in years.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Welp, Sting certainly doesn't move like Taker or Goldberg.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It was nice to see Sting hit his signature moves for the first time in years.*


Yeah I am always going to pop for the Death Drop.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I want both of these teams to win


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

That was cool asf


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome segment.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was cool. I hope that Revolution ends this feud though. Team Taz vs Sting is getting very stale.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Cage actually sold that well. Props


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Welp, Sting certainly doesn't move like Taker or Goldberg.


Goldberg can move pretty well...well only if it's a straight line XD


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They've done much better the last two weeks to build this match up. Cool to see Sting do his signature stuff here. 

This plus the Mox promo (which was great) feels like this show is focused on doing a lot of build for Revolution, which is good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another good segment but I thought Sting was gonna come down from the rafters.

They've ramped up the build for the PPV match by letting Stinger get physical.

Also the Blonds looked really good tonight.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Goldberg can move pretty well...well only if it's a straight line XD


And only for a minute tops.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Darby's set up was so slick, they cut to him and he just came flying in with the skateboard. That was great, pure excitement.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Goldberg can move pretty well...well only if it's a straight line XD


He can still do an okay spear and, wait no, that's about it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I marked out so hard I posted in NXT by mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I never thought we'd see this spot again post-Owen.

I bet they will catch hell. Although, it is definitely awesome


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hugs and kisses? Jesus Christ these goofs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Forget? Never forget...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Miro needs to turn on these guys already.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Miro is such a geek.....lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Miro needs to turn on these guys already.


He needs to murder all three of the goofs.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, Cutlet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake Hager in the house


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting segment good finally doing shit does wonders


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This guy can get the fuck off my tv

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Miro segment trash


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I got ‘em hurt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are they airing a match from Dark?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was kind of hoping for a Miro vs OC singles match


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why is Cutler a Dragon?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miro has been the biggest disappointment thus far. To think he was going to be better off in AEW storyline wise and is a geek worse than in WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> Why is Cutler a Dragon?


His character is that he plays Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will JR call Kenny the WWE champ this week? 😁


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Splat, that was one helluva lariat.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Cutler is the literal definition of a cosplay wrestler. His move set also does not look like it hurts, either.

If he gets a flurry (and he should not), you might see what I mean.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Will JR call Kenny the WWE champ this week? [emoji16]


Give him time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cutler is honestly not terrible in ring, he is just the most blandest of the bland I have ever seen with a truly awful gimmick


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Clothesline from hell

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Match was too long lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hager wearing Venum shorts. Wonder if he's getting some side cash to wear them


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Young F*cks...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks trash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Too many people in AEW have a running or spinning lariat as a signature or finishing move.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We know they are just going to kidnap Papa Buck.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ABH-22 said:


> Cutler is honestly not terrible in ring, he is just the most blandest of the bland I have ever seen with a truly awful gimmick


Wrestlers like this should wear a mask to hide some of their blandness.

Oh, Papa Buck bladed.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Will JR call Kenny the WWE champ this week? 😁


Maybe he will call him Austin


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

ANOTHER kidnapping!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA THEY DID TWO KIDNAPPINGS ON ONE SHOW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette would mark out that Pappa Buck got his face punched.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*5 KIDNAPPINGS THIS MONTH!!!*


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg twosheds called it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Papa Buck got some hot sauce on his face.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

WTF is this....So cringe lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

it was almost 20 mins since a kidnapping angle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *5 KIDNAPPINGS THIS MONTH!!!*


Bah Gawd, its kidnapping season!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Does no one keep an eye on their friends or family? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Has Tully still got Stunt?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The young fucks are really jogging to the back gracefully after their dad got beaten bloody backstage?*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm happy everything is getting good build, but let's not use that many kidnappings please, especially on the same damn show.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Lol the Buck had to slow down because he actually ran down that SUV


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That started meh and got way worse 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Actual stuff happening. Not gonna complain. This has been a fun first hour.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like the idea of the segment it was just badly acted out.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Geeee said:


> His character is that he plays Dungeons and Dragons


I guess that makes sense


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure it's a kidnapping in wrestling canon if it happens in the arena. Backstage jump spots are a wrasslin' trope.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This show is wild lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked the visual of the blood on the Bucks faces, even if it was similar to the angle from before


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Bah god, is there no security in this building?"


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I know it's another kidnapping but MJF and Jericho made that work lol, the poses were spot on


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

One more Kidnapping, and NXT had someone kidnapped too on Takeover.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good after match stuff sucks not more time to build for the match tho


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Not sure it's a kidnapping in wrestling canon if it happens in the arena. Backstage jump spots are a wrasslin' trope.


That's not a kidnapping XD

That's an assault


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Liked the segment overall despite the double kidnapping, but did they smash Papa Buck's face with a bottle of ketchup or something? That blood did not look good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> One more Kidnapping, and NXT had someone kidnapped too on Takeover.


Yep, its like they are trying to also kidnap each other's storylines!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marko and six other dwarves to kidnap Tully for main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I'm happy everything is getting good build, but let's not use that many kidnappings please, especially on the same damn show.


Fuck that I want a double kidnapping where the kidnapper gets kidnapped mid kidnapping.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Liked the segment overall despite the double kidnapping, but did they smash Papa Buck's face with a bottle of ketchup or something? That blood did not look good.


You'll be surprise by the fact that every person does not the same blood colour


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boxingfan said:


> This show is wild lol


This is what wrestling should be.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Im quite enjoying this episode, matches are short and snappy and some of the segments and video packages have been great. It's always the ones that I expect to be shit that aren't bad.

The motto being expect nothing ever from Wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like the idea of the segment it was just badly acted out.


Yeah Father Buck with the O face was unitentionnally funny lol


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Soo both bucks don't get un ambulance...This might of been the worst segment I ever seen on AEW


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why does Gallows goes to the hospital with Papa Buck and not Matt Jackson?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Shaq/Cody story feels so forced it’s sad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Not sure it's a kidnapping in wrestling canon if it happens in the arena. Backstage jump spots are a wrasslin' trope.


Definitely a kidnapping they found him then dragged him outside and beat him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Marko and six other dwarves to kidnap Tully for main event.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TheFiend666 said:


> Soo both bucks don't get un ambulance...This might of been the worst segment I ever seen on AEW


Yeah I don't get that, Gallows and Anderson get in, but only one Buck. Bucks should have gone and Good Brothers should have helped out and go after Jericho and MJF.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They’re giving this a serious tone while Shaq is making a joke out of all of this. 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So after three and a half months, they finally showed Jade Cargill in a wrestling ring. Better late than never I guess.*


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> Yeah I don't get that, Gallows and Anderson get in, but only one Buck. Bucks should have gone and Good Brothers should have helped out and go after Jericho and MJF.


Isn't this exactly a part of the storyline of Anderson and Gallows trying to fuck with the Bucks though?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So after three and a half months, they finally showed Jade Cargill in a wrestling ring. Better late than never I guess.*


Why would they need to do that, they showed her practicing basketball as Shaq watched, that's a perfect training montage for a wrestling match right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Marc Quin injured or does he have the Rona?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

In keeping with these Wednesday shows, if Dark Order don’t kidnap/ambush Marq Quen, we riot! 🤣


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Video was good, nice to see Jade actually looking impressive, and now build to Matt/Hangman with this match. 

This is exactly the show I wanted from them so close to Revolution.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Liked the segment overall despite the double kidnapping, but did they smash Papa Buck's face with a bottle of ketchup or something? That blood did not look good.


No they should have tied him up, and smashed his legs with a sledgehammer.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Is Marc Quin injured or does he have the Rona?


I believe this show was taped last week and there was a big storm, so Quen couldn't make it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I believe this show was taped last week and there was a big storm, so Quen couldn't make it


So because this show was taped after the last one, how many kidnappings has this live crowd seen in one taping now? Three? Four?


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I know theyre trying to keep Hangman in limbo for a while but every episode he isnt featured prominently suffers because of it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I believe this show was taped last week and there was a big storm, so Quen couldn't make it


Oh i thought it was live. Makes sense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cena and Show go All Elite on the same day 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


As bad as some of this nonsense is, it needs to stay a Cena-free zone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Is Marc Quin injured or does he have the Rona?


*I think he's injured.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Is Marc Quin injured or does he have the Rona?


Likely kidnapped.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match has some nice psychology. Don't usually say that about Private Party matches.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

3venflow said:


> This match has some nice psychology. Don't usually say that about Private Party matches.


I do think Kassidy is the better of the two, most likely to go out on his own if they were ever to split


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Private Party has interested a bit more since their heel turn. I thought they were quite bland as faces to be honest. Least this character of theirs has a bit more personality.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> As bad as some of this nonsense is, it needs to stay a Cena-free zone.


 Cena is a draw,so of course you bring him in if you the chance.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think he's injured.*


I think he was stuck due to the storm, this was taped last week during it. Couple guys weren't there because of it, like Hobbs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bit of an unexpected banger that one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait so the winner of Britt vs Nyla vs Shida?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> Cena is a draw,so of course you bring him in if you the chance.


An instant channel changer, just like what millions of adult men did during his run.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Private Party has interested a bit more since their heel turn. I thought they were quite bland as faces to be honest. Least this character of theirs has a bit more personality.


Matt Hardy has been the best thing to happen to them, before that partnership and the heel turn they were just coming off as a worse version of Street Profits.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can kind of imagine people saying Cowboy Shit when Hangmans song plays now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Matt Hardy has been the best thing to happen to them, before that partnership and the heel turn they were just coming off as a worse version of Street Profits.


Have to agree!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that counts as at least half a kidnapping.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why a stable thats a cult and called The Dark Order are babyfaces? Shit makes no sense, "Our cult leader died so now we're all happy go lucky good guys" no a new leader should've emerged taking over and keeping them heels, there was no need to turn them all babyfaces cause Brodie died.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This feud isn't good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why a stable thats a cult and called The Dark Order are babyfaces?


Brody died so they decided to turn them babyface now...Stupid I know


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364759784528953346


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me why a stable thats a cult and called The Dark Order are babyfaces?


They're face because a combination of Brodie dying, fans liking John Silver trying to milk man titties on Being The Elite, and because it's Tony's baby and he doesn't want to end it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"So we go to the back and see Twinkle Toes McHammer Bang soldering sex toys for his match with Moxley."*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was a good match, nice showcase for both guys, and a pretty good way to further Matt/Hangman

The Omega stuff is hilarious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> fans liking John Silver trying to milk man titties on Being The Elite


Wait...WAT? Actually, nevermind, I do not wish to know.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has AEW publicly announced on TNT the Big Show yet? I know they did on social media.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This Marvez/Omega stuff is so funny 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Has AEW publicly announced on TNT the Big Show yet? I know they did on social media.


Briefly at the beginning of the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"So we go to the back and see Twinkle Toes McHammer Bang soldering sex toys for his match with Moxley."*


"God damn, it looked like he was building cages for the joshis." (additional kidnappings)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Starting a Britt Baker prayer circle now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd pop for Cena in AEW


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Britt Baker needs to win this whole thing, its time they make her the center of the division and the top heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"So we go to the back and see Twinkle Toes McHammer Bang soldering sex toys for his match with Moxley."*


"And Naka, Naka, Nakathefuckoff will use his babyoil on both men during the match!"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Briefly at the beginning of the show.


I missed it lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I can’t put my finger on it, but I still don’t think Britt Baker is ready... or at the very least positioned correctly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wight will be the next segment before the main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Vickie "Excuse Me


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Love Britt...need more W's!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Y'all ready to snap if Nyla wins?














*


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Theyre overbooking this but I will say back when AEW started they had do everything in their power to avoid a Nyla vs Britt match for good reasons and it's a legitimate match now when theyre letting it be. Credit to both of them for working to get here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Y'all ready to snap if Nyla wins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loved Riho vs Serena last week but this match has done nothing for me yet. As much as I like Britt, I don't think she can carry a match yet. And Nyla only has any worth in David vs Goliath type matches.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

tower_ said:


> Theyre overbooking this but I will say back when AEW started they had do everything in their power to avoid a Nyla vs Britt match for good reasons and it's a legitimate match now when theyre letting it be. Credit to both of them for working to get here


Ok, I take this back. That was awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Britt!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok, how many of y'all panicked on that nearfall?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

As if they're pushing this useless fuck again. Come on...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bleh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH NOOOOOOOO!!! FML.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britt is getting better, good on her


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Great match, way better than I expected. 

Also, oh boy here we go...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuckin' BULLSHIT man.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Why some of you are crying when we already knew the result ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoo the gun shyness on putting Britt on top is like a running joke at this point lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

She'll just lose to whoever wins the Japanese side.

Who cares?


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

It worked for about 5 minutes until both girls blew up and then it was a slopfest


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Can’t wait for jim cornettes thoughts on this


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Why some of you are crying when we already knew the result ?


Some of the people didn't saw the spoiler.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Is okay to say the right women won the match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The spoilers were true unfortunately


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I got nothing against Nyla, but if she wins this tournament that's just pretty lazy since Shida/Nyla has been done to death.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm so mad that I can't even stay for the main event tonight. 







*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck this fuckin show


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm fine with Nyla winning if she's improved to have matches like that, but I still would have preferred Britt for sure.

Makes me wonder if there is a reason they aren't going all the way with her. Perhaps its commitment based or something?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The finish was pretty cool, even though I wanted Britt to win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great, fucking great, have the one woman in the womens division with an actual character, who can wrestle, whos by far the best on the mic and the most entertaining and have her lose to this Awesome Kong wannabe who can't cut a promo to save her life. And whos already had a fucking title run and multiple title shots.

Great lets make the finals all about two women who've already had top runs with the title, Rhio and fucking Nyla Rose, cause why give us something new?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another casino match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

rbl85 said:


> Why some of you are crying when we already knew the result ?


We were all hoping the spoilers was fake


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Big Show to appear next week live?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I'm fine with Nyla winning if she's improved to have matches like that, but I still would have preferred Britt for sure.
> 
> Makes me wonder if there is a reason they aren't going all the way with her. Perhaps its commitment based or something?


Because they're going to give Shida a 1 year reign so that mean that she's not losing at Revolution.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ANOTHER Casino match?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice. Push Max Caster to the moon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I for one look forward to Britt/Thunder and Nyla/Riho III

And I look forward to potential the Riho vs Shida match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho going to win the tournament and go to beat Shida. Calling it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Riho going to win the tournament and go to beat Shida. Calling it


Nope


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Archer has the best theme in the company ever since Cody fucked his up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Since Nyla busted my bracket, and based on the fact that Yuka Sakazaki apparently has a match scheduled in Japan. I think my pick to win this is Ryo Mizunami, who most people thought would be out in round 1


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Because they're going to give Shida a 1 year reign so that mean that she's not losing at Revolution.


A year of mediocrity


Two Sheds said:


> ANOTHER Casino match?


What's the Casino match for this time?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Been looking forward to this all week. Two of my favs in wrestling right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Riho going to win the tournament and go to beat Shida. Calling it


Yuck, what is the obsession with US promotions giving the women's title to Joshi who they don't let have stories and characters.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> A year of mediocrityWhat's the Casino match for this time?


Another Tag Team title shot lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Love Archer, fuck Fenix though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That main event on that other channel is pretty fucking solid for a no DQ match...going to be flipping back and here


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Holy hell, next week's card looks frighteningly bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol at Cornette calling Fenix, Felix all the time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Holy hell, next week's card looks frighteningly bad


Really?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eventually Fenix is going to fuck himself up on that guard rail


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Another Tag Team title shot lol


So how does that even work will the final 2 people become a team, because I don't think they have 21 teams lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Really?


Depend on your taste


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The ladder match is for a shot at the TNT title


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> So how does that even work will the final 2 people become a team, because I don't think they have 21 teams lol


It is the same like the battle royale that they had where MJF and Jericho won i think


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So how does that even work will the final 2 people become a team, because I don't think they have 21 teams lol


They found a second Sydal. Probably bring on other guys' brothers too heh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CM Pepsi to debut next week and face off against new young talent Bork Laser


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wait? There's a Battle Royale too? Weird


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That lariat though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fenix making Archer look like a monster. Awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix is a gem. Lucha Bros to take the belts off the Bucks at DoN 2021.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hows this match so far? I saw the main match on NXT and it was fucking great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Hows this match so far? *I saw the main match on NXT and it was fucking great.*


Cool....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Hows this match so far? I saw the main match on NXT and it was fucking great.


Fenix is taking a beating


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Eventually Fenix is going to fuck himself up on that guard rail


I still wonder how he didn't get hurt after that botched spanish fly at Rebellion 2019, all I can figure is just because the laws of gravity don't apply to him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Fenix is taking a beating


I imagine he's jumped a few rails by now! HAHA....Im back now watching AEW... Fenix hasnt had a lot of big wins. He may need this one!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I still wonder how he didn't get hurt after that botched spanish fly at Rebellion 2019, all I can figure is just because the laws of gravity don't apply to him.


He definitely should be an Avenger or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

somerandomfan said:


> I still wonder how he didn't get hurt after that botched spanish fly at Rebellion 2019, all I can figure is just because the laws of gravity don't apply to him.


Such an insane botch. I still can't tell how he fucked that up. Its like he glitched out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3 minutes!


----------



## romanalexandru_ (Oct 31, 2020)

Wellllllllll, Where is the Big Show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i cant wait for more crowds! Real ones.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Archer wanted to do a muscle Buster but wasn't sure how


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer is incredible for a 43 year old super heavyweight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

romanalexandru_ said:


> Wellllllllll, Where is the Big Show?


Next week they said. Live i think


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As much as i cant stand Excalibur i think Michael Cole is worse..i just hate, "Its Boss Time!!" etc lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So it's gonna be a draw and they're both in


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was an awesome main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I believe this show was taped last week and there was a big storm, so Quen couldn't make it


Thanks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good main event. Archer should be killing everyone,


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That match was tremendous, Fenix sold his ass off and looked great while Archer showcased himself as a monster. Good shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364771860202745865


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was pretty one sided. Archer looking strong. I think he might beat Darby


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad Archer won but fuck this show


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Glad Archer won but fuck this show


Fuck this show because Britt lost ? XD


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They should do a swerve and make next week just two hours of indictments from all the kidnappings this year.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nxt overrun another time?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Fuck this show because Britt lost ? XD


Correct


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Really liked the show more than expected given the matches, but Archer/Fenix and Britt/Nyla were both great matches, and they did a good job building up most of the feuds for Revolution, especially another good Sting segment.

Granted, lay off on the kidnapping FFS. Also, Britt should have won for sure, but my main concern is getting the entire women's division to look good. Matches like this help, but I hope they feature or build up Rosa/Nyla/Riho more and give them or expand on their characters if they want to go with them instead. They are doing a nice job with the tournament, even if it is rushed, and I hope they capitalize on it. I'll be pretty annoyed if it just goes back to how it was.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn good main event, fenix got his ass kicked lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nxt overrun another time?


They always do it now because it's the only way for them to "gain" viewers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> They should do a swerve and make next week just two hours of indictments from all the kidnappings this year.


 all the counts of assault, kidnapping, destruction of property, grand theft auto, and slavery get addressed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

God bless MJF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Sammy G. show up today or any update??


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Really liked the show more than expected given the matches, but Archer/Fenix and Britt/Nyla were both great matches, and they did a good job building up most of the feuds for Revolution, especially another good Sting segment.
> 
> Granted, *lay off on the kidnapping FFS.* Also, Britt should have won for sure, but my main concern is getting the entire women's division to look good. Matches like this help, but I hope they feature or build up Rosa/Nyla/Riho more and give them or expand on their characters if they want to go with them instead. They are doing a nice job with the tournament, even if it is rushed, and I hope they capitalize on it. I'll be pretty annoyed if it just goes back to how it was.


Some of you really have a problem with the definition of a kidnapping XD


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> all the counts of assault, kidnapping, destruction of property, grand theft auto, and slavery get addressed


Just have next week be a 2 hour show full of court cases lol. 

Bring Judge Judy on!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Just have next week be a 2 hour show full of court cases lol.
> 
> Bring Judge Judy on!


Or Judge Show dressed up as Judge Judy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Some of you really have a problem with the definition of a kidnapping XD


Kidnapping is a very easy charge to catch honestly. You don't have to Darby somebody to kidnap them


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Just have next week be a 2 hour show full of court cases lol.
> 
> Bring Judge Judy on!


A MJF and Judge Judy back and forth would be golden


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The taped shows always seem to be better.

Great main event.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Kidnapping is a very easy charge to catch honestly. You don't have to Darby somebody to kidnap them


The father of the bucs wasn't abducted or imprisoned.

For me what happen is the same than bringing somebody at the back of a bar if you want to fuck him up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> The father of the bucs wasn't abducted or imprisoned.
> 
> For me what happen is the same than bringing somebody at the back of a bar if you want to fuck him up.


Taking somebody to the back of the bar and fucking them up, that didn't want to go to the bar, could get you a kidnapping charge if somebody wanted to press the issue. I know typically when you think of kidnapping the Marko thing hits first, but sort of like Sexual Assault what falls under kidnapping is very vast.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I still wonder how he didn't get hurt after that botched spanish fly at Rebellion 2019, all I can figure is just because the laws of gravity don't apply to him.


Fuck that looks nasty


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Oh great, Moxley with another garbage no dq brawling all over the arena match tonight with Nemeth. Am I right guys?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Oh great, Moxley with another garbage no dq brawling all over the arena match tonight with Nemeth. Am I right guys?


Well he started outside the arena soooooooo lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Taking somebody to the back of the bar and fucking them up, *that didn't want to go to the bar*, could get you a kidnapping charge if somebody wanted to press the issue. I know typically when you think of kidnapping the Marko thing hits first, but sort of like Sexual Assault what falls under kidnapping is very vast.


No i mean you are at a bar and you have a problem with somebody so you take care of that problem outside


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Well he started outside the arena soooooooo lol


😑

Fucking got me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No i mean you are at a bar and you have a problem with somebody so you take care of that problem outside


I meant to the back, like dragging out back could catch you one. 

But if you like wait outside for them then jump on them that's assault yeah


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox's promo felt a little flat to me. Lacked steam.

The Sting and Darby stuff was cool.

The Bucks dad getting color was amazing lmao. The Bucks are such little nerds.

Britt vs. Nyla was a good match but fuck that ending.

Archer winning was fine. Show was alright for looking like poo poo on paper. They shot some pretty cool angles.

So they have a tag team royale, a 6 man ladder match, a street fight, a quarter year salary match, and an exploding barbed wire match all on the same PPV. Thats...thats something.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364771860202745865


The reason spots like this will never go viral is that it looks so rehearsed. Like a circus routine. 

Why is a guy that is 50 pounds bigger than his opponent doing flippy shit and not just power bombing the fuck out of him? Could you imagine Taker, Kane or Batista doing this shit?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll definitely pass watching this show seeing how trash nyla was on the show


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> The reason spots like this will never go viral is that it looks so rehearsed. Like a circus routine.
> 
> Why is a guy that is 50 pounds bigger than his opponent doing flippy shit and not just power bombing the fuck out of him? Could you imagine Taker, Kane or Batista doing this shit?


When JR is screaming "what are we seeing, what are we seeing here" is his old ass literally trying to figure out what he is seeing there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man tonight's show was damn great. Every segment tonight was tremendous and I found myself hyped the entire time. Again AEW proves that even with a card that looks bad, you can have a great show filled with great story-building and match quality. Loved the video packages too.

-Jon Moxley vs Nemeth was a nice squash for Moxley. Then he goes on to cut one of the best promos he has cut on Dynamite in my personal opinion. He really sold the Barbwire Death Match as being a brutal affair that can take him out of action. I think this may be it for Moxley for a while. He may be taking a break after Kenny kills him and maybe he comes back in time for Double or Nothing III. Great promo, I love listening to the guy talk. Justin Roberts went crazy with the intro tonight lol. Very nice start to the show. I really liked the video package they played afterward highlighting their feud and everything they have been through, it was very well produced.

-Varsity Blondes vs Team Taz was good. I am really liking the pairing of Garrison and Pillman Jr. They work so well together and Garrison's hot tags always add a nice bit of adrenaline to their matches. Team Taz dominated for most of this one and after Garrison's onslaught, Brian Cage puts him down with a Drill Claw pretty convincingly. Nice stuff here. What was to follow will go down as one of my favorite segments in Dynamite ever. This was FUCKIN INCREDIBLE. Loved the video package they played at first and loved Sting pulling out Hook in the body bag in the snow. He looked like a damn White Walker seeking vengeance. They really nailed it with this one. The visuals and camera angles were all done to perfection. LOVED Darby Allin coming down from the rafters after Sting points at him to go on and attack Starks and Cage with his skateboard. Sting coming in and hitting his patented Stinger Splash and Scorpion Death Drop was great. Tony couldn't contain his excitement and honestly neither could I. This is why I love AEW. They always do cool shit that makes me want to continue tuning in week after week. The first half of this feud was dry and repetitive but ever since Darby was dragged out of the parking lot in a body bag, this feud has turned up the heat by several notches. I can't wait for the Street Fight at Revolution.

-The Miro/Kip Sabian interview was the only low point of the night for me. Don't really care for this or their tag match at Revolution. I'm really looking forward to whatever Miro does next once he's done with Orange Cassidy. Trent not being here really has hurt an already bad feud.

-Brandon Cutler vs Jake Hager was mercifully very short and was only done to set up the segment afterward. Hager looked dominant and didn't even need to use his finisher to pick up the victory. Good squash for him. Jericho and MJF attacking Poppa Buck after was very well done and really added a bunch of heat to their tag match with the Young Bucks at Revolution. This segment built to the story going into the PPV and was very effective.

-Really liked the video package promoting the Shaq/Cargill vs Red Velvet/Cody match next week. They plugged this match like crazy tonight. Red Velvet has got some really good promo skills, she will definitely be one of the hottest homegrown talents in AEW soon. It's crazy where she started and where she has already ascended to. Jade Cargill will surprise a lot of people next week I'm sure. Looking forward to it.

-Hangman vs Kassidy was a very good match. Hangman was VERY aggressive and looked great. Isaiah getting the upper hand due to Matt hurting his arm was a good reason to allow Kassidy some offense here. Good back and forth action. I love that Hangman used Dead Eye, his secondary finisher, to beat Isaiah. This establishes the fact that even though Kassidy got offense in, he didn't need to pull out his actual finisher to put him down. Good stuff. Nice attack from Matt Hardy on the DO afterward as well. This built well to the match at Revolution.

-The Kenny Omega segment was fuckin great lol. Kenny back there constructing weapons for Moxley's demise. Every week Kenny has a different segment. First, it was at the golf course, then a kindergarten class, and now in a metal shop LOL. I wish we had gotten more Omega tonight but I'm sure we will get a lot of him next week for the go-home show to Revolution. Revolution is gonna be crazy and this segment also sold the brutality that awaits us on 3/7.

-ANOTHER banger for the women! Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose was an awesome match. I HATE that Britt Baker lost though. I mean come on, why are we pushing Nyla Rose again? First she beats Tay Conti and now Britt Baker? I won't go further because I don't want to spoil anything for anyone but fuck man. I understand Nyla is a beast and she looked great tonight, but Nyla Rose is starting to get go-away heat from me. Nonetheless, this was great. Britt Baker is getting so good in the ring as far as her in-ring work, mannerisms, the way she plays to the crowd, everything. This was very entertaining all the way from Britt losing her cool in the beginning to kicking out of the Beast Bomb, which was a great moment. I was really hoping for Thunder Rosa to screw Britt if she had to lose, but having Britt lose clean was no bueno, especially coming off the biggest win of her career against Rosa. Her time will come though so I can't be too mad.

-So Paul Wight and Tony are gonna be a team on Elevation? Okay then. Let's see how they do together, could be fun.

-Ray Fenix and Lance Archer absolutely KILLED IT. I mean holy shit. This was easily a MOTY contender IMO. We all say it every week but the things that Ray Fenix can do in the ring are breathtaking. They beat the shit out of each other and both men looked great. That Spanish Fly was crazy. Archer winning was the right choice and this continues AEW's string of awesome main event matches. Archer now has wins over Kingston and Fenix, 2 nice wins for his upwards trajectory.

*Overall: 9/10* Really enjoyed the show tonight. I thought the energy was very high and they hit it out of the park with every segment. If you're talking shit about tonight's show or if you thought it was bad then I truly feel bad for you as a wrestling fan. That's 6 good shows in a row now. Let's make it 20 Tony!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't get behind this Moxley vs Omega death match unfortunately, I'm cool with those tpyes of matches if it's been a blood fueled feud but it's basically "Yeah these guys feuded at the end of 2019, didn't cross paths until nearly a year later in a title match, now they hate each other again." The match in 2019 was good but everything afterwards has been subpar.

Just doesn't feel authentic or big enough of a feud for that match type. Not to mention how awful the crossover with Impact has been.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Good main event. Archer should be killing everyone,


That is how he should always be booked.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Man tonight's show was damn great. Every segment tonight was tremendous and I found myself hyped the entire time. Again AEW proves that even with a card that looks bad, you can have a great show filled with great story-building and match quality. Loved the video packages too.
> 
> -Jon Moxley vs Nemeth was a nice squash for Moxley. Then he goes on to cut one of the best promos he has cut on Dynamite in my personal opinion. He really sold the Barbwire Death Match as being a brutal affair that can take him out of action. I think this may be it for Moxley for a while. He may be taking a break after Kenny kills him and maybe he comes back in time for Double or Nothing III. Great promo, I love listening to the guy talk. Justin Roberts went crazy with the intro tonight lol. Very nice start to the show. I really liked the video package they played afterward highlighting their feud and everything they have been through, it was very well produced.
> 
> ...


If the shows will only be half as good as your great recaps. You should be a promoter for AEW!!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This was definitely one of these shows that was far better than it looked on paper. I wasn't really looking forward to it and I wasn't expecting great matches, but it did its job in furthering storylines and feuds going into Revolution. No match was great (except the main event) but they all advanced storylines.

Mox match was what I wanted it to be, simple squash match and a killer promo followed by a video package that gets me even more hyped for the match.

Team Taz/Varsity Blondes was fine, didn't go too long but the important thing was what happened after. Again gets me hyped for that match and Darby came out of that segment looking great.

Hager/Cutler was again a Dynamite match that should be on Dark. But again what happened after was the important thing here with the Bucks and IC. Now the Bucks have serious personal heat with the Jericho and MJF

Hangman's match was the 2nd best match of the night. Hangman/Hardy should be a fine way to start building up Page

Baker/Nyla was a definite comedown from the Women's match last week, wasn't terrible though, Tay in the match instead of Nyla would've been far better.

Fenix/Archer was fucking great. Best match of the night by far. Outside Omega Fenix has been my MVP in 2021 so far.

So in summary apart from the main event a weak show in terms of wrestling but a really good story developing show which has built up a lot of matches for the PPV. One thing I will say that it's looking a bit too tag team heavy for my liking. We have 4 tag matches and 3 singles matches, personally I would've just had Miro v OC in a singles match since they're the 2 stars here, no need for Chuck or Sabian to be in this match. Hopefully a few other singles matches to be added like Fenix/Kingston (Fenix deserves a spot on the PPV given the run he's having) Rosa/Britt street fight and Riho/Deeb on the preshow for the NWA title to start us off with a banger.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm pissed at Britt losing, even with all of Rebel's interferences, would have had one Rebel interference backfire which would give DMD an out, Vickie wasn't even there for Nyla wtf? Great match, AEW this year has had a bunch of bangers Rosa/DMD, Leila/Rosa, Deeb/Riho, Deeb/Conti and now this. 

Besides that, I really enjoyed the show. Better than the previous weeks.
Opening with Moxley was fun, should do it more often if he's not gona be main eventing as world champion. 
Sting/Darby segment was awesome, the best part was definitely Sting revealing Hook in the bodybag. Could have had the beatdown last less to keep more heat for the PPV, but Cage/Ricky should get some heat back next week.
Jericho/MJF finally did something heelish and the trash talk was good. My favorite MJF/Y2J segment so far.
Archer is awesome, he's one of my favorite guys in AEW by far, he looked great tonight and great match. 

I guess we'll get Miro/OC 1 on 1 on Dynamite later, but they'll give the tag win for Best Friends vs Miro/Kip at Revolution.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

How good was that ... dynamite delivers. Sting is ageless.

Agree Britt should have won


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Surprisingly, I enjoyed this show.

To confirm, I have felt pro-wrestling in general to be lacking energy and vigour. It started at the height of Covid-19, but has continued till today. I cannot say that AEW and WWE have not tried, though/


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"Ray Fenix and Lance Archer absolutely KILLED IT. I mean holy shit. This was easily a MOTY contender "


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great show.

Even the “jobbers” in AEW are memorable. Varsity Blonds are cool and so is Ryan Nemeth. Lots of potential.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why does Gallows goes to the hospital with Papa Buck and not Matt Jackson?


because Nick said 'go get mom'

he's worried about their mom?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

that was a fun Dynamite

Archer v Fenix MOTN

loved the Darby video and entrance + Sting can seemingly still go

Hangman v Isiah was better than it had any right to be


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Love Fenix in big man matches. Plays his role perfectly.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Solid show. Lots of storyline development


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think overall it was a good show.

The Mox/Dolph Lite and Hager/Cutler matches were fairly superfluous, but what was more important is what the lead to after the match to hype their matches at the PPV which was good. The segment with the Bucks and Jericho/MJF was especially needed to add more heat to that feud.

Cage/Starks vs. The Blondes was another match that was all about the post match angle but I enjoyed the match itself too. Both Blondes have big potential if they continue to develop. And after weeks of me not caring about this feud, the last 3 weeks have gone a long way to get me more excited about the Sting/Darby vs. Team Taz stuff. Loved Darby ziplining into the ring.

If this show had one fault, it was the constant trope of someone abducting or attacking someone after a match. It happened like 3 times in a row tonight. Sting kidnapped Hook and clearly beat him up, then Jericho & MJF did the same to Papa Buck, and then Matt after Hangman's match just randomly found #5 from the Dark Order I guess and just threw him off the stage. Like, I think the 1st 2 incidents of this worked to add more heat to their respective feuds. But man, space these out more. Because by the time Matt did it it was getting to the point of parody.

The Hangman vs. Kassidy match was one that I thought went on longer than it should have. Mainly because Kassidy was the one playing the heel in this match so it was up to him to really dictate the pace. And that's not something he's really done before so the middle of this match just felt so long and drawn out to me. Though I thought Hangman looked good with his offense.

Baker vs. Nyla surprised me. Took some time but I thought once they got into the home stretch this thing really picked up and got exciting. I think Rebel's interference got a little too extra towards the end. Plus I think you could have gone without Nyla using a 2nd Beast Bomb to win. But overall I enjoyed this. I know people aren't happy about Nyla winning, but I will say that she has gotten a lot better in her time in AEW. She doesn't feel like the lumbering big woman anymore. It feels like she could work with anyone.

And then there's the main event. I thought this match was good. I didn't think it was great. I did not think it was a MOTYC like Tony was trying to push at one point, but it was good. The dynamic of the match was a bit weird because for the last few weeks, Archer has basically been a face, as has Fenix. But yet you still have Jake Roberts interfering to help Archer against the much smaller man. That felt unnecessary. And the match itself just felt like it took awhile to get cooking. Don't get me wrong, once it did it was pretty fun. But this felt like a match that would have benefitted more from being a sprint than the 15+ minute match they had.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> "Ray Fenix and Lance Archer absolutely KILLED IT. I mean holy shit. This was easily a MOTY contender "


Probably like the 3rd best Rey Fenix match this year but it did what it was supposed to do, make Archer look scary


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> The reason spots like this will never go viral is that it looks so rehearsed. Like a circus routine.
> 
> Why is a guy that is 50 pounds bigger than his opponent doing flippy shit and not just power bombing the fuck out of him? Could you imagine Taker, Kane or Batista doing this shit?


I think the logic behind this move is that they're both on the top rope and so there's nowhere for Archer to go. This allows Fenix a little more time to set up a complex move like the Spanish Fly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix has proven himself as one of the best flyers in the world in recent months, but this match was so good because of _both _performers. It was a modern day take on the David vs. Goliath theme.

Archer honed his craft in Japan and is now one of the best working big men in the biz. He could easily be a credible AEW World Champion. Some of the stuff he's doing at his age (43) is incredibly impressive and on top of that he has charisma and a nice persona.

Both guys have been featured in and around the Dynamite main event scene for a while now and haven't looked out of place. This was the culmination of that, a high level 17-18 minute main event on national TV.

Death Triangle will now look like a stronger group with PAC and the Lucha Brothers after the exposure for Fenix (and some for Penta before his injury). They have to be one of the favourites to win the AEW Trios Title when it launches.

But before then, I have a hunch the Lucha Bros could be the ones to take the belts off the Young Bucks at Double or Nothing or All Out this year. The two teams had that banging feud in 2019 where they traded wins for the AAA Tag Title in AEW and AAA. The Bucks ended the feud 2-1 up, but the Bros have the most recent win. Since then, they've been shrewdly kept apart (just one eight man tag at Fyter Fest 2020), so it's a rivalry they can come back to.

Speaking of PAC, he's MIA again - my guess is back over here in the UK for a while. Hopefully the pandemic is over soon with vaccinations taking place and there is no more of this stop/start with him. I'm really high on Death Triangle and it'd be an awesome visual if they had the TNT title (PAC), tag title (Bros) and the trios title all at once.


Anyway, last night's Dynamite did overachieve compared to how it looked on paper. One thing I liked was how they shook up segment one. It's almost always a predictably long match timed to end just before the commercial break. Instead, Moxley won convincingly and proceded to cut an incredible promo that foreshadowed a defeat to Kenny and break from wrestling.

Team Taz vs. Varsity Blonds was a good wrestling match - I echo the idea someone posted on this board that a cheerleader type valet would help give the Blonds more of an identity. The match set up a really good post-match angle with Darby coming down from the rafters and attacking Team Taz. They seem to have heard the criticism and ramped up this feud ahead of the PPV. Stinger also looked very mobile with the moves he performed.

Hager vs. Cutler was short but a very pointless match. Hager looked pretty good but anyone notice how easily he's gassing nowadays? It was the same in his last Bellator fight. Cutler wrestles pretty well but is so incredibly vanilla and is one of those they should put under a mask and at least create a visually pleasing character for. This match had the lazy 'we brawled last week so have a match this week' story but seemed more designed to set up the Papa Bucks gets beaten up storyline backstage. Again, this was good build for the PPV to a match that had very little oomph behind it before last week. Now it's gotten personal and the Bucks have extra incentive to beat the all-star team of Jericho/MJF. I foresee the Bucks winning this as tag specialists and it's probably the right choice because it's better to keep the belts on proper tag teams than return to the Kenny/Hangman approach of singles guys dominating the tag scene.

Hangman vs. Isiah was the surprise of the show for me. This match bored me on paper, but turned out to be really, really good. I was impressed by Isiah in this because Private Party have been a pretty generic spot team, but he did some excellent work on Hangman's lariat arm throughout the match. I have a feeling some of AEW's younger guys have listened to feedback recently as the number of contrived spots have gone down and there's been more in-ring substance. Anyway, this match felt very New Japan-ish with Hangman selling the arm really well until the end and having to win with a different move.

Nyla vs. Britt did nothing for me for a long time. I was bored... but then it unexpectedly picked up and turned into a better than expected match. They had me convinced the spoilers were wrong but in the end Nyla did win. Contrary to popular opinion, I'm not sure it's the right time for Britt to win the title. She's improved but is still lacking in some aspects and you want her title win to be timed as well as possible given that she's a big deal.

Have already written about the main event. AEW has done well putting on high quality mains this year so far and this was a continuation of that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Fenix and Archer have to battle for a spot in the Face of the Revolution TNT Titleshot ladder match this week but the Ten vs Max Castor fight for the 5th spot next week? And if it's Castor's to win, why not have him go over somebody in a surprise win? Just even somebody like Matt Sydal who could have believably put into the ladder match. Or Colt Cabana. 

I think Khan had indicated that the 6th spot might be a "surprise", but Mad King probably deserved the last spot. 

Show was a solid one with three good matches, a couple squashes that were just excuses for advance storylines. 

Nyla winning is fine IMO. Mostly because I want to see Nyla vs Thunder Rosa. I suspect Rosa beats Riho because Nyla/Riho has been done. Problem with that is Nyla vs Shida does nothing and Nyla shouldn't be champ again yet. Thunder Rosa isn't signed so you can't put the title on her. I think the Japanese bracket winner ends up winning the tournament but loses to Shida. Get the title off Shida already!

Hangman vs Kassidy was surprisingly good. Went long but never dragged. I always considered Marq'quen the better of the two PP members. Hardy has been good with Private Party. Hopefully Hangman beats Hardy though at Revolution - Matt should keep losing but talking up his laurels as to why he's "Big Money".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I enjoyed that main event between Archer and Fenix. Was a great match. Hangman/Kassidy was good as well. Good show as a whole.

Honestly, I'm so sick of tag matches at this point, I like this show almost simply for the fact it felt more dominated by singles matches. And most of them were solid at the very least.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> If the shows will only be half as good as your great recaps. You should be a promoter for AEW!!


I would love to be a promoter for AEW, I love writing recaps of entertainment that I enjoy or am passionate about. I write up movie reviews too as I'm a big movie buff.

I do believe the shows are as good as I say they are, but I won't hesitate to call out bad stuff or what I think is bad like the OC/Miro story or Britt Baker losing.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

just finished watching this episode
it was 70% boring

the good things
Hangman vs. Isiah, Nyla vs. Britt, Mox promo (not the match)

the boring things
everything else


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually popped.. like out loud like an idiot when Darby made that entrance. Definitely the highlight of the show for me. Loved the entire segment. Sting looks ready for a tag match in the ring tbh. 

That was one of the best Mox promos IMO. Absolutely loved how he sold the idea of the exploding barbed wire death match. This is the first time he had doubt in him about not winning. 

Was expecting Paul White but wasn't disappointed about it not being on the show. It was never advertised so.. whatever. 

Kenny Omega is making the death match stuff himself.. so doesn't it mean he knows where all the landmines will be? It's kind of an unfair advantage no one pointed out. I need to get one of those portals Marvez is using to magically appear anywhere with a mic. I'm surprised it's not a meme yet.

Britt should have won. 

Jericho MJF/Youngbucks segment was pretty good to watch. 

Mainevent is said to be pretty amazing. I couldn't see the entire match. Will check it out later. Anything involving Fenix has to be worth it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Opening with a proper squash match? That wasn't the AEW I know. I'm not saying I want many short matches, but variety is nice. It doesn't always have to be _50 falls and still getting all the shit in_. Then the Mox promo was good stuff and kicked off a full show's worth of decent build towards Revolution. That promo though - I'm sure it sold a few folks on buying the ppv.

Speaking more about build, there was finally some proper use of Sting and Darby as a duo! If I had just discovered last night's show accidentally and this was the segment I arrived during, I'd have continued watching even if I knew nothing about AEW or what to expect. However, I would have skipped on by had I landed on the backstage build to Miro and Kip versus those other two guys. Somebody save Miro. Seriously. He doesn't belong in a comedy feud.

I enjoy the bizarre Omega interviews, welding in the workshop included, but then I am pretty easily entertained. I enjoyed nothing about the abduction and mauling of Papa Buck.

I'm not crazy about the Dark Order stuff. They're too goofy, and that makes them a poor fit for a partnership with Page. Hardy, who can be goofy in a better way, can work with them as a nemesis but no one else involved in this feud makes sense. It best all end at Revolution. My complaining aside, the actual match was good. My expectations plummeted when extra folks showed up to hang out at ringside but, thankfully, the focus stayed on the two people ment to be wrestling and they delivered. This wasn't a stand out for me but I enjoyed seeing Kassidy's potential outside a tag match.

I'm not a Britt fan in the slightest so I was happy with her not winning. (_ducks and hides)_

As for the main event, yes, I'm biased. I consider Fenix and Archer two of the best talents in the business today. That was how a clash of styles wrestling match should look. I liked that they ended with mutual respect too. Great stuff and easily the highlight of the show. The match would have fit just fine on a ppv. Now I'm excited to see what Archer does during the ladder match at Revolution; I think he's capable of stealing the show no matter who he's in the ring with.


----------



## BabyGorilla (Feb 26, 2021)

It was not great...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Why are the Bucks now faces? WTF? They were faces, then they start attacking staff, then turn face to wrestle FTR, then turn heel and join Omega's team... but now they are in a feud with Inner Circle. Now I'm asking myself, why did I suffer through this. I knew it wasn't going to be any different from the last time I tuned in.

And they are going to beat the dead horse of garbage wrestling again. The rating is flatlined, and they just keep trying to pull out more cartoonish gimmick matches. What the hell is wrong with a simple cage match? Or a MMA cage (rastlin) match? Sports fans will respond to the style of Bloodsport. Sports fans tune out when you start throwing chairs and baseball bats in the ring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Why are the Bucks now faces? WTF? They were faces, then they start attacking staff, then turn face to wrestle FTR, then turn heel and join Omega's team... but now they are in a feud with Inner Circle. Now I'm asking myself, why did I suffer through this. I knew it wasn't going to be any different from the last time I tuned in.
> 
> And they are going to beat the dead horse of garbage wrestling again. The rating is flatlined, and they just keep trying to pull out more cartoonish gimmick matches. What the hell is wrong with a simple cage match? Or a MMA cage (rastlin) match? Sports fans will respond to the style of Bloodsport. Sports fans tune out when you start throwing chairs and baseball bats in the ring.


It is almost like the Bucks have absolutely no idea what they are doing...


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sting taking the power bomb last week reignited my interest tbh. But then a few days later I see Schiavone and a few others telling everyone how Sting is fine, it was his idea etc etc. I was like....oh come on, at least try to suspend my disbelief! It took me completely out of the story again.


----------

